# Pippin lives!



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

It seems so long since I have had a moment to post about Pippin, now a happy and (reasonably) well-behaved 17 months old.
I took this pics yesterday after a joyous late summer visit to the beach. Before we left we sat her on the sea wall with us and she went all cuddly and contemplative. A lovely (and rare) moment!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Yay - I have missed Pippin updates and lovely photos too


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

Lovely photos of a gorgeous girl. Love her colouring.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

She's such a pretty girl!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I do love a Pippin post


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi Pippin! Wow you have grown into a beautiful girl. Sophie and Pippin are very close in age, April 5th, 2015. Sophie is much smaller I believe, she weighs 15 lbs now. It looks like a beautiful day to enjoy the beach!


----------



## Milliesdad (Apr 24, 2016)

Wonderful photos, she looks beautiful, it looks as though everyone is having a great day out.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

'reasonably' ha ha ha! She is a stunner ❤


----------



## MHDDOG2016 (Jan 2, 2016)

Beautiful coloring!! Sweet girl


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Aw, how lovely! Pippin is looking super cute.


----------

